# Physical size- W8 v 4.2 V8??



## RS_666 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just thinking aloud and wanted to know if the W8 is wider, taller etc than the 40V 4.2 Audi?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

The self study page says the W8 has the following dimensions:

16.5 inches long
28 inches wide
26.9 inches high


----------

